# Rack and Panniers



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

I am planning to do my first bit of touring this summer. I don't have a specific touring bike so intend using my aluminium road bike which doesn't have any specific mounts for a rack. Does anybody have a set of panniers and maybe a rack that can be fitted to a road bike, I understand I may require some special clips to do the job.
In the absence of anybody selling any could anybody be kind enough to supply a link to panniers and rack which are reasonable quality and don't cost the earth.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2016)

What's the bike? Some may know what will/won't fit.


----------



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

Rose pro sl


----------



## Joffey (8 Feb 2016)

Topeak, Google their racks


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2016)

@Kbrook i have a number of old racks that have come of various bikes if local to Wellingborough you are welcome to come and see what might fit or not


----------



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

Biggs, that is very kind of you but I'm up in Lancashire so not at all close.


----------



## Mike! (8 Feb 2016)

You can also get seat post clamps with built in rack mounts which are a good option for securing at the top.

Google "seat clamp rack mount"


----------



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks User, my bike has neither , can you use p clips on the seat stays at the top and bottom?


----------



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

Ive got my head around the top fitting either with a p clip or seat post mount, it's the bottom fixing I'm struggling to understand.


----------



## growingvegetables (8 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4146157, member: 45"]P-clips. [/QUOTE]
+1 on P-clips (Google is your friend )


Mike! said:


> You can also get seat post clamps with built in rack mounts which are a good option for securing at the top.
> 
> Google "seat clamp rack mount"


Those I didn't know about - wish I had, all those years I "found" ways of attaching racks to the kids' bikes. Thank you!


----------



## Kbrook (8 Feb 2016)

Thanks all got my head round it now.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2016)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks User, my bike has neither , can you use p clips on the seat stays at the top and bottom?


Yes


----------



## Kbrook (9 Feb 2016)

Brilliant Vickster. If that's your bike what rack is that please looks just what I need?


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2016)

Kbrook said:


> Brilliant Vickster. If that's your bike what rack is that please looks just what I need?


A Tortec ultralight iirc. Came from Evans, here's a link for wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tortec-ultralite-rear-rack/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&sku=5360151756&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360151756uk&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign=UK_PLA_Accessories&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sWF7FSP7z_dt|pcrid|67090840382|pkw||pmt||prd|5360151756uk


I use these super cheap bags but may not be what you want for touring in all weathers

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

Some racks use the quick release skewer for the legs.

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p...90AX17128102?gclid=CPzjr6zd68oCFfgW0wodT20PUg


----------

